# Has anyone had surgery with The Face Dental?



## yahyahh

How was your experience? What type of surgery did you get?


----------



## I Venus I

I’ll be going there for my 2jaw & vline surgery I’m october.


----------



## Perceval

I'll be going there for my sliding genioplasty sometime after I graduate from college. Might get double jaw surgery as well in case my liners or braces don't fix my overbite.

Also I believe a forumer by the name ducktail made a positive review on them. She did V-line there: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/v-line-surgery-at-the-face-dental.975047/

Here's another one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-review-on-the-face-dental-clinic-2-jaw.900723/


----------



## Acherousian

I think i'm going there for v-line this april.


----------



## earla

I'm getting my v line and zygoma reduction there in april


----------



## I Venus I

Dr lee is amazing! Can’t wait to share my experience & review  ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## iamme_

I did my 2jaw, vline and zygoma reduction at face dental a week ago. Great Dr and great nurses. I will write my review later when I go back to my home country.  However I must say that first day was HELLLLLLL. I immediately regretted it  when I woke up from anesthesia. It wasn't about pain, it was the crazy discomfort and being unable to breath. JUST HELLLLLL. However I recovered fast and 3rd day and so on were relatively easy.


----------



## csolare

there are tons of people going in april! im going april 21 for a consultation with tfd. i'm most likely doing it with gng but i'm curious to see what dr, lee has to say! i'll be consulting for sliding genio and maybe slight chin/jaw shaving to even out the final shape. not sure if zygoma is necessary, certainly hope not lol.


----------



## Perceval

Who are the two people that voted no? At least state your reason why so we know.
Unless you're just voting randomly then okay. 

Lol


----------



## iamme_

I totally vote yes. That clinic is amazing. Nurses are great. Day 1 I had to call nurses every 15-20 mins for blood/phlegm suction outta my mouth and nose and the nurse would come right away under few seconds. If it weren't for those nurses I would've taken out my wafer and intubation and just walked away, that's how much discomfort it was.


----------



## ysk

earla said:


> I'm getting my v line and zygoma reduction there in april



Are you sure that you can have zygoma reduction in the facedental? They are specialized in oral and maxillofacial surgery.


----------



## earla

ysk said:


> Are you sure that you can have zygoma reduction in the facedental? They are specialized in oral and maxillofacial surgery.


I've been quoted for zygoma so I assume they do this procedure.


----------



## jamie82

O&M docs are trained for this - jaw, cheekbone, eye socket, sinus and lefort fractures. Basically the skull.

Also, complex dental implants involve suspension at the zygoma region. O&M surgeons are probably more specialized for skull bone surgeries , but perhaps less for soft tissue aesthetics.


----------



## ysk

You are right. Oral and maxillofacial surgery covers those areas and the facedental actually performs the zygoma reduction for 4.4 million KRM. I asked Dr. Lee in the facedental using Kakao Talk since the zygoma reduction isn't listed in the English site.


----------



## b4conscious

I Venus I said:


> I’ll be going there for my 2jaw & vline surgery I’m october.


can i ask you what they quoted you? they quoted me 15,400,000 krw for 2jaw alone. i spoke with olivia.


----------



## b4conscious

iamme_ said:


> I did my 2jaw, vline and zygoma reduction at face dental a week ago. Great Dr and great nurses. I will write my review later when I go back to my home country.  However I must say that first day was HELLLLLLL. I immediately regretted it  when I woke up from anesthesia. It wasn't about pain, it was the crazy discomfort and being unable to breath. JUST HELLLLLL. However I recovered fast and 3rd day and so on were relatively easy.


can i ask you how much the  2 jaw was? they quoted me 15,400,000 krw


----------



## Ashly117

DO NOT speak to Olivia. She's a known 3rd party bot that goes on websites. Always speak directly to the doctor.

I had my genioplasty done in TFD. I am so happy. I'm thinking of writing a review soon. Dr Lee is very capable and empathetic.


----------



## b4conscious

Ashly117 said:


> DO NOT speak to Olivia. She's a known 3rd party bot that goes on websites. Always speak directly to the doctor.
> 
> I had my genioplasty done in TFD. I am so happy. I'm thinking of writing a review soon. Dr Lee is very capable and empathetic.


she's a bot?? she sounded so coherent and detailed in our convo though


----------



## Ashly117

^^ Sorry, I meant 3rd party broker.


----------



## b4conscious

Ashly117 said:


> ^^ Sorry, I meant 3rd party broker.


ok i see


----------



## lemontea1234

b4conscious said:


> ok i see


Actually i think its true. Because i got two different price quotes. One from tfd itself via kaokao and the othet via olivia. There was a considerable price difference. I think its best to contact clinic directly.


----------



## mlydzz

Hi yes I had my surgery there uh chin reduction, jaw shaving, buccal fat removal and botox to slim jaw


----------



## Ivydg

b4conscious said:


> can i ask you what they quoted you? they quoted me 15,400,000 krw for 2jaw alone. i spoke with olivia.


Don’t speak with Olivia, she always quoted higher than Dr’s quote
Anw, I was told 10.5 millionW for double jaw surgery by Dr.Lee


----------



## lemontea1234

mlydzz said:


> Hi yes I had my surgery there uh chin reduction, jaw shaving, buccal fat removal and botox to slim jaw


Can you pm me ur ba if your comfortable with it? Hows your experience with them?


----------



## yahyahh

b4conscious said:


> can i ask you what they quoted you? they quoted me 15,400,000 krw for 2jaw alone. i spoke with olivia.


So Olivia is an outside resource of the clinic as only the doctor speaks English fluently. I speak okay Korean and went by myself with a friend (I live in Korea). I was quoted 2,000,000 won less going by myself than I was quoted when asking Olivia. Just an FYI! I do however think it could be better to have a translator with you if you don't speak any Korean. The staff was kind, but my conversations with them were 100% in Korean.


----------



## lemontea1234

yahyahh said:


> So Olivia is an outside resource of the clinic as only the doctor speaks English fluently. I speak okay Korean and went by myself with a friend (I live in Korea). I was quoted 2,000,000 won less going by myself than I was quoted when asking Olivia. Just an FYI! I do however think it could be better to have a translator with you if you don't speak any Korean. The staff was kind, but my conversations with them were 100% in Korean.


Have you had your surgery yet? Whats your experience thus far with the clinic? 0:


----------



## chrisxcooking

I was quoted for 15.4 million by Olivia too. She made an appointment for me next month with Dr. Lee. Should I cancel the appointment and speaks with Dr. Lee himself? Or should i just go ahead with the appointment but negotiate on the spot?


----------



## chrisxcooking

chrisxcooking said:


> I was quoted for 15.4 million by Olivia too. She made an appointment for me next month with Dr. Lee. Should I cancel the appointment and speaks with Dr. Lee himself? Or should i just go ahead with the appointment but negotiate on the spot?


Ok I contacted Dr. Lee personally. He quoted a lower cost for my surgeries. Anyway what Olivia quoted was just an estimate. She told me it will be decided after face to face consultation.


----------



## -ailuro-

mlydzz said:


> Hi yes I had my surgery there uh chin reduction, jaw shaving, buccal fat removal and botox to slim jaw


Can you pm me your price for everything as well please?


----------



## mlydzz

lemontea1234 said:


> Can you pm me ur ba if your comfortable with it? Hows your experience with them?


I didnt even take a before and after pic cuz im uncomfortable with them lol


----------



## mlydzz

lemontea1234 said:


> Can you pm me ur ba if your comfortable with it? Hows your experience with them?


Ill refer u to this https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ncision-under-eye-filler-at-garosu-ps.971342/


----------



## mlydzz

-ailuro- said:


> Can you pm me your price for everything as well please?


Vline 4.4mil botox they gave it to me for free bc i paid 1mil for buccal fat removal and u have to pay for ur medicine as well, they get it for you i think max for pills are like 40k


----------



## lemontea1234

mlydzz said:


> I didnt even take a before and after pic cuz im uncomfortable with them lol


Oh that's ok. How is ur experience with them? Do you like your results thus far?


----------



## mlydzz

lemontea1234 said:


> Oh that's ok. How is ur experience with them? Do you like your results thus far?


Did u read my review lollll my experience with the doctor was far from my expectations, he was friendly and professional. I didnt like the nurses that much though there was one nurse who draws your blood she was so cute. I do like my results.


----------



## lemontea1234

mlydzz said:


> Did u read my review lollll my experience with the doctor was far from my expectations, he was friendly and professional. I didnt like the nurses that much though there was one nurse who draws your blood she was so cute. I do like my results.


The link didnt work. Sorry. I got confused because it linked back to the front page. 

Edit;; never mind. My own fault. Didnt work on mobile but worked fine on browser. Sorry ><


----------



## mlydzz

lemontea1234 said:


> The link didnt work. Sorry. I got confused because it linked back to the front page.
> 
> Edit;; never mind. My own fault. Didnt work on mobile but worked fine on browser. Sorry ><


Ohh i see okay dont worry!


----------



## ducktail

Hello! I went TFD and had a great experience, I also agree with the poster above that the nurse that took my blood was suuuper cute.

Anyway, the results are very subtle and natural. Don't expect anything drastic or to automatically look x50 times prettier, I look better for sure but to be honest I had some unrealistic image of going from an average girl to a kpop star. Be realistic in your expectations  also TFD has a low price, they do a great job but they are very no frills, don't expect a discount for a review, airport pick ups, ect. All you get are meds and ice packs.


----------



## iamme_

ducktail said:


> but they are very no frills, don't expect a discount for a review, airport pick ups, ect. All you get are meds and ice packs.



It also proves that all the positive reviews on TFD are genuine and not from promoters.

Travellers FYI: If you use limousine airport bus it will take you 45-50 minutes from airport to gangnam. In car/taxi it can be around 90 minutes. Buses have dedicated lanes and they don't stop at toll stations. You can buy the ticket at the airport. The cashier can also help you if you tell them your stop, they will tell you which bus to take.


----------



## Sarahdomm

mlydzz said:


> Did u read my review lollll my experience with the doctor was far from my expectations, he was friendly and professional. I didnt like the nurses that much though there was one nurse who draws your blood she was so cute. I do like my results.


@mlydzz you got buccal!!! Are there pictures!? I have to check out this review!! How was is? Was is dramatic or subtle? I am thinking of doing buccal too! I was too worried about the sunken-cheek-runway-model look so I didnt get it.


----------



## mlydzz

Sarahdomm said:


> @mlydzz you got buccal!!! Are there pictures!? I have to check out this review!! How was is? Was is dramatic or subtle? I am thinking of doing buccal too! I was too worried about the sunken-cheek-runway-model look so I didnt get it.


No i didn't take pics, honestly it didn't make much of a difference, it's more subtle. I have NO IDEA how much fat he took out though i didn't ask, but i dont have a slight hollow or anyhting but for reference my cheek was too fat in my opinion so yeah (im normal weight if anything)


----------



## Kimmy_Flower

Can i ask you guys, how do i contact the doctor directly? Please and thank you


----------



## mlydzz

Kimmy_Flower said:


> Can i ask you guys, how do i contact the doctor directly? Please and thank you


On kakaotalk lmfao. Here https://pf.kakao.com/_edtFV


----------



## Kimmy_Flower

mlydzz said:


> On kakaotalk lmfao. Here https://pf.kakao.com/_edtFV



Thank you !!! Hihi


----------



## Deewills

Hi, I am planning to have surgery at this clinic, I have done all my research and feel Dr Lee is the best option for me, he has quoted these prices for the following: 
genioplasty :4,400,000 krw and jaw reduction: 4,400,000 krw... are these fair quotes or am I paying over the top? Thank you for any advice offered.


----------



## tina1998

hii i'm also interested in v line surgery. but my face is a bit square and i want an oval face with bit pointed chin. i notice people said tfd do natural results, but i would like to change my face shape and i wonder if they can


----------



## tina1998

ducktail said:


> Hello! I went TFD and had a great experience, I also agree with the poster above that the nurse that took my blood was suuuper cute.
> 
> Anyway, the results are very subtle and natural. Don't expect anything drastic or to automatically look x50 times prettier, I look better for sure but to be honest I had some unrealistic image of going from an average girl to a kpop star. Be realistic in your expectations  also TFD has a low price, they do a great job but they are very no frills, don't expect a discount for a review, airport pick ups, ect. All you get are meds and ice packs.


i want to go to tfd for v line surgery. but how surgeries at tfd are subtle and natural? because i got an angular and but square but small face and want to make it oval so i wonder if it's possible


----------



## yongyongx

Deewills said:


> Hi, I am planning to have surgery at this clinic, I have done all my research and feel Dr Lee is the best option for me, he has quoted these prices for the following:
> genioplasty :4,400,000 krw and jaw reduction: 4,400,000 krw... are these fair quotes or am I paying over the top? Thank you for any advice offered.



In my opinion, they are fair prices in terms of what other big clinics quote to foreigners. Cinderella quoted me 17,000,000 - 18,000,000 mil for v-line + zygoma. View quoted me 6,000,000 for each FC procedure (zygoma, mandible reduction, and genioplasty) ~ 18,000,000. Obviously there may be cheaper clinics, but I do believe TFD is very fair and you are not paying over top. They also offer 10% discount if you pay with cash (as do other clinics).


----------



## Pompom877

did u need to pay for a f2f consult?


----------



## tina1998

yongyongx said:


> In my opinion, they are fair prices in terms of what other big clinics quote to foreigners. Cinderella quoted me 17,000,000 - 18,000,000 mil for v-line + zygoma. View quoted me 6,000,000 for each FC procedure (zygoma, mandible reduction, and genioplasty) ~ 18,000,000. Obviously there may be cheaper clinics, but I do believe TFD is very fair and you are not paying over top. They also offer 10% discount if you pay with cash (as do other clinics).


ok the price is right, but i wanna know if their results can change my face shape or not because i don't want to look the same but neither doll like


----------



## yongyongx

Liv Florence said:


> For my experience at view, you can get at least 20% discount. Just need to negotiate with them as the initial quote they factored in agent commission as they weren’t sure if you are coming as individually or with agent [emoji21]



Thank you, that is good to know! This is going to sound so dumb, but I feel so bad negotiating, especially when they've been so nice and quote me something reasonable. But I will definitely try to negotiate because I'm poor lol. What did you say when negotiating, and did you negotiate during the online consultation or in person?


----------



## yongyongx

tina1998 said:


> ok the price is right, but i wanna know if their results can change my face shape or not because i don't want to look the same but neither doll like



I was responding to the OP about the prices lol.

I think someone responded already on a different post, but it's based on a case to case basis. They take a CT scan during the f2f consultation and determine what they can cut off without damaging your nerves. 

Personally, when I was initially looking at the before and after photos of The Face Dental, I thought that some of them were too natural (other people mentioned that it was too natural too, which was off putting at first). But there have been others who mentioned that they had great results, and what I really love about TFD is that they don't photoshop or filter their photos. I think clinics that filter and photoshop (basically every clinic) their before and afters give the illusion that the results are dramatic when really it may not be.


----------



## Deewills

tina1998 said:


> hii i'm also interested in v line surgery. but my face is a bit square and i want an oval face with bit pointed chin. i notice people said tfd do natural results, but i would like to change my face shape and i wonder if they can


I've just return from having surgery with TFD clinic, really glad I went with Dr Lee, he actually really cares about his patient's. I'm still swollen to can't see the full results yet, 16 days post op, so early days. I'm happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Deewills

Well I knew it was a very fair price in the end as I had negotiated with Regen to get my price down and I had a lot of prices from other clinics. I wanted to arrange surgery before I left, I couldn't just arrive not knowing what clinic or surgeon was doing my surgery. I know for most of you go without booking but for me it was out of the question and I think I made the right decision. It made the whole experience so much better for me. I was given a price of 8,400,0000, I asked if they would be happy with 8,000,0000, they agreed. Also you get 10% tax refund at the airport.


----------



## Peachy Sky

Deleted


----------



## Mdott

You just answered my question is how
Thought it was 4,400,000 krw for two procedures  so its about 4,400,000krw for each facial contouring procedure I'm interested in double jaw surgery, with vline, maybe zygoma not too sure


----------



## Deewills

You can talk to Dr Lee direct on Messenger, he will face time you which is really good, that's when I decide I wanted to go with him, you get to see him and feel his character, I felt he was very sincere. If you go on their FB and connect via messenger he will answer you the same day. Tell him you have spoken to Debbie Williams. I had my surgery on 15th Dec.  Price was; 
genioplasty :4,400,000 krw and jaw reduction: 4,400,000 krw...


----------



## Deewills

Pompom877 said:


> did u need to pay for a f2f consult?


No I didn't, we face timed on Messenger. He always answer questions you have.


----------



## Deewills

tina1998 said:


> ok the price is right, but i wanna know if their results can change my face shape or not because i don't want to look the same but neither doll like


I think you will be happy after you have spoken with him. Speak to him, if he's the right for you, you will know.


----------



## Deewills

yongyongx said:


> Thank you, that is good to know! This is going to sound so dumb, but I feel so bad negotiating, especially when they've been so nice and quote me something reasonable. But I will definitely try to negotiate because I'm poor lol. What did you say when negotiating, and did you negotiate during the online consultation or in person?


Always negotiate the price, don't feel bad it's just business.


----------



## Deewills

Well he did with me.


----------



## Deewills

My aftercare was very good too, he insisted seeing me every two days. I could have gone less really but he likes to keep an eye on your recovery.


----------



## Emma99

I've planned to go for double jaw consultation on coming Feb.
i've asked around 4 or 5 dental clinics,among them TFD offer the most fair price.
 But still over my budget. LOL
so i'm thinking to negotiate more with them during f2f consultation.


----------



## texas85

Deewills said:


> You can talk to Dr Lee direct on Messenger, he will face time you which is really good, that's when I decide I wanted to go with him, you get to see him and feel his character, I felt he was very sincere. If you go on their FB and connect via messenger he will answer you the same day. Tell him you have spoken to Debbie Williams. I had my surgery on 15th Dec.  Price was;
> genioplasty :4,400,000 krw and jaw reduction: 4,400,000 krw...



Hello!
Im also considering TFD how was your surgery? Did you like the results?


----------



## Deewills

texas85 said:


> Hello!
> Im also considering TFD how was your surgery? Did you like the results?


Think you should message Dr Lee, start there and see how you feel about the advice he gives you. Before we faced timed, I sent really clear photo's of every angle, get a friend to do them, then send to him. He will give you good advice, he did a computer imagine of the possible outcome. He was very honest in terms of expectations, I am older 57 and he highlighted I will have sagging, which I knew about. I wasn't worried as I knew I would have a face lift after the jaw surgery, probably about 3 months later. I'm planning to do that in Europe, Prague actually. I didn't find Korea very cheap for plastic surgery, they are the experts when it comes to jaw surgery as so many koreans have over shot jaw issues. The more research I did, i discovered they weren't very competitive as Europe, not including the UK in that, rediculious prices here, bit like USA, they charge what they want and not the best by any means. I talked to Dr Lee about Prague, he said he had read many good things about it, he was quite interested and even told me, better than coming to Korea especially travelling etc... so, let me give you some good advice but bearing on mind I truly think everyone's experience is different, now I've been through it I can't get that across more. I went alone over Xmas, I used my holiday as a way of recovery, it one just one Xmas, many more to enjoy. My grown-up children were very supportive. I left UK on 12th Dec and returned 27th, so along time alone in an overseas country, I'm pretty independent. Not sure why but I felt totally safe with this man, if you face time him or meet him, you'll probably get it. I went for my first FTF consultation on the 14th, my surgery was booked for the 15th. They are very professional, I had blood tests, heart monitor and photos before and after. Most of the staff could speak basic English, if they couldn't explain they used Google translate which worked fine. He speaks good English though. Just before going to surgery, I felt really alone and quite frightened but clearly wasn't going to turn back. When I woke up, I was in a lot of pain and thought what have I done! It was pretty terrible. The pain was terrible but you have to keep this in perspective, some don't feel any pain at this stage, as I said at the beginning everyone one is different. My only complaint about the experience is they don't give you strong enough pain killers. I asked for more, they said I would have to pay which I did, shame they don't factor this in the price as it wasn't loads. I paid an extra 28,000 won for more pain relief. The next 4 hours are pretty grim, you can't speak, breathing is difficult, your scared to cough as your throat is really sore from the pipe they put down your throat for anesthesia, the after affect of the anesthesia is probably worst than the jaw surgery. I had read a bit about this but wasn't quite prepared how bad it actually was. I had blood in my throat, up my nose and it felt like my throat had been cut. The nurse kept telling me to inhale deeply to get rid of the anesthesia in my lungs, I just did what they said and it probably was the best thing. I left late that afternoon which actually if I'm honest was probably too soon, ok if you have someone with you. The next three days were ok, I didn't have loads of pain although I took Iberfropen every four hour for the first two days after that only if I needed something but actually the pain wasn't so bad. The swelling got to it's peak about 48 hours after, I had hardly any bruising strangely, and my swelling wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Having said that my face is still swollen and it's 4th Jan, I'm back in work and not looking too bad. Cheeks are still puffy, can't open my mouth too wide but it's really early days still. Stitches have desolved, thank goodness. Have to be careful what I'm eating but life is pretty much normal apart from swelling which will take time to go down. Can't really give you a verdict yet due to the swelling but I'm hopefull. Wow, wasn't going to go into so much detail bug hope it helps


----------



## Millz

Deewills said:


> I've just return from having surgery with TFD clinic, really glad I went with Dr Lee, he actually really cares about his patient's. I'm still swollen to can't see the full results yet, 16 days post op, so early days. I'm happy to answer any questions.


Thanks for posting your experience. What did you have done, how long did  you have to stay in Korea, and what was the total cost of your surgery?


----------



## viamala

Deewills said:


> Think you should message Dr Lee, start there and see how you feel about the advice he gives you. Before we faced timed, I sent really clear photo's of every angle, get a friend to do them, then send to him. He will give you good advice, he did a computer imagine of the possible outcome. He was very honest in terms of expectations, I am older 57 and he highlighted I will have sagging, which I knew about. I wasn't worried as I knew I would have a face lift after the jaw surgery, probably about 3 months later. I'm planning to do that in Europe, Prague actually. I didn't find Korea very cheap for plastic surgery, they are the experts when it comes to jaw surgery as so many koreans have over shot jaw issues. The more research I did, i discovered they weren't very competitive as Europe, not including the UK in that, rediculious prices here, bit like USA, they charge what they want and not the best by any means. I talked to Dr Lee about Prague, he said he had read many good things about it, he was quite interested and even told me, better than coming to Korea especially travelling etc... so, let me give you some good advice but bearing on mind I truly think everyone's experience is different, now I've been through it I can't get that across more. I went alone over Xmas, I used my holiday as a way of recovery, it one just one Xmas, many more to enjoy. My grown-up children were very supportive. I left UK on 12th Dec and returned 27th, so along time alone in an overseas country, I'm pretty independent. Not sure why but I felt totally safe with this man, if you face time him or meet him, you'll probably get it. I went for my first FTF consultation on the 14th, my surgery was booked for the 15th. They are very professional, I had blood tests, heart monitor and photos before and after. Most of the staff could speak basic English, if they couldn't explain they used Google translate which worked fine. He speaks good English though. Just before going to surgery, I felt really alone and quite frightened but clearly wasn't going to turn back. When I woke up, I was in a lot of pain and thought what have I done! It was pretty terrible. The pain was terrible but you have to keep this in perspective, some don't feel any pain at this stage, as I said at the beginning everyone one is different. My only complaint about the experience is they don't give you strong enough pain killers. I asked for more, they said I would have to pay which I did, shame they don't factor this in the price as it wasn't loads. I paid an extra 28,000 won for more pain relief. The next 4 hours are pretty grim, you can't speak, breathing is difficult, your scared to cough as your throat is really sore from the pipe they put down your throat for anesthesia, the after affect of the anesthesia is probably worst than the jaw surgery. I had read a bit about this but wasn't quite prepared how bad it actually was. I had blood in my throat, up my nose and it felt like my throat had been cut. The nurse kept telling me to inhale deeply to get rid of the anesthesia in my lungs, I just did what they said and it probably was the best thing. I left late that afternoon which actually if I'm honest was probably too soon, ok if you have someone with you. The next three days were ok, I didn't have loads of pain although I took Iberfropen every four hour for the first two days after that only if I needed something but actually the pain wasn't so bad. The swelling got to it's peak about 48 hours after, I had hardly any bruising strangely, and my swelling wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Having said that my face is still swollen and it's 4th Jan, I'm back in work and not looking too bad. Cheeks are still puffy, can't open my mouth too wide but it's really early days still. Stitches have desolved, thank goodness. Have to be careful what I'm eating but life is pretty much normal apart from swelling which will take time to go down. Can't really give you a verdict yet due to the swelling but I'm hopefull. Wow, wasn't going to go into so much detail bug hope it helps


@Deewills Thank you for sharing your experience. May I ask when you negotiate prices, is it directly with Dr Lee or with the consultant? I’m not sure TFD has consultant because dr Lee answered my queries directly on kakao.
I feel a bit awkward if I have to negotiate directly with the doctor


----------



## Deewills

Yes I negotiated with him, he's fine about it, my original price was 8.8 million, I asked if he would accept 8 mill bearing in mind that price was already good. He said yes. I think he works hard, not only does he perform operations but he's very much on hand to do message, vedio calls but that's what I personally liked about the TFD, it's all personal. I didn't have to talk to some sales oriented person, before I arrived I'd already met him, ok on video but pretty much the same as meeting live.


----------



## viamala

Deewills said:


> Yes I negotiated with him, he's fine about it, my original price was 8.8 million, I asked if he would accept 8 mill bearing in mind that price was already good. He said yes. I think he works hard, not only does he perform operations but he's very much on hand to do message, vedio calls but that's what I personally liked about the TFD, it's all personal. I didn't have to talk to some sales oriented person, before I arrived I'd already met him, ok on video but pretty much the same as meeting live.


Thank you for your reply~ dr Lee seems very friendly and professional. It’s rare that a surgeon doesn’t use any consultants. He gave me prices for individual procedures, it seems I will have to swallow my embarrassment to ask if he gives discount for multiple procedures done together


----------



## my queen tzuyu0613

I Venus I said:


> I’ll be going there for my 2jaw & vline surgery I’m october.


hello can i know your kakao talk account because i'm interested in  that clinic too i want to ask some questions


----------



## zaza13333

Hello guys I’m from Europe and actually considering to do Jaw surgery 
My face is very long and assymetrical.
My bite is not horrible because my teeth are straight enough and I’m able to close my mouth. But when I smile it doesn’t look right and my face is globally not symmetrical.
I wanted to do the surgery in my own country but I’m not sure surgeon are skilled enough. 
I have heard about the face dental a lot.. in a good way. 
Apparently he is one of the best surgeon I could find to fix my jaw.
I want all of you opinion before paying deposit please !


----------



## Jasminepham21803

I Venus I said:


> I’ll be going there for my 2jaw & vline surgery I’m october.


How do you like your result?


----------



## Jasminepham21803

earla said:


> I'm getting my v line and zygoma reduction there in april


Can I Message you on Kakao? I'm going there next month for Zygoma. If you don't mind can O have your kakao ID?


----------



## wangsfastfood

tina1998 said:


> i want to go to tfd for v line surgery. but how surgeries at tfd are subtle and natural? because i got an angular and but square but small face and want to make it oval so i wonder if it's possible



I had my skype meeting with Dr. Lee two days ago. I did mention he has great reputation and as well as having subtle and natural results. But since I want my cheekbones corrected, the change needs to be big enough but also natural. Dr. Lee said he does what his patients want, and to meet their expectations. So if you want drastic change, you just need to tell him and he will do it for you, as long as your CT scan shows there's no nerve lines in the way. Overall, Dr. Lee is super amazing to deal with, I'm going to see him in April for f2f consultation. He said we can have more skype meeting if I have any more questions, just such a great doctor. Different from other bigger clinics where you can only talk to the consultants and everything else need to wait till your f2f.


----------



## Krilyk

Dr Lee does reply to emails promptly. I will be going there for zygoma reduction and genioplasty in April.


----------



## Yumigumi

Krilyk said:


> Dr Lee does reply to emails promptly. I will be going there for zygoma reduction and genioplasty in April.


 What is his email?


----------



## Jasminepham21803

Jasminepham21803 said:


> Can I Message you on Kakao? I'm going there next month for Zygoma. If you don't mind can O have your kakao ID?


I would not know my Kakao ID, would you mind giving me yours then I can add you?


----------



## StrivinrPP

So, I have a facial paralysis. I've thought about exploring this paralysis and maybe try to get rid of it (as much as possible at least) and see if someone with medical experience can let me know if facial countouring could be an option! And if so, If they could help me with that. I want to travel to Korea and get this done!

I've been recommended "the Face Dental Clinic - Dr. Lee". They said that it's good clinic in Seoul for facial contouring for people with my condition. I've never heard of this clinic before? it's a good idea to get in contact with people who are familiar with reconstructive surgery as well as plastic surgery since I don't want to get botched. So the clinic does sound appealing to me, do you all know if the clinic a safe choice or not? Is Dr. Lee really experienced? The person said that I can send Dr. Lee pics via kakao & ask his opinion, and also that he's he is fluent in English! The problem is, I've searched this clinic up and I couldn't find him I think? Do you guys know how to get in contact with him? It would mean so much to me if I got any answers on this post thank you so much!~


----------



## StrivinrPP

Okay update, I was able to find the clinic (if this link is legit that is: http://www.thefacedental.com/index.asp)! But I still want answers, and it would be nice to know Dr. Lee's kakao :*


----------



## wangsfastfood

StrivinrPP said:


> Okay update, I was able to find the clinic (if this link is legit that is: http://www.thefacedental.com/index.asp)! But I still want answers, and it would be nice to know Dr. Lee's kakao :*



Dr. Lee's kakao is thefacedental, same as his skype user name. Dr. Lee is amazing to deal with, you will like him. He's also very knowledgeable so tell him your condition, he will be very honest with what he can and cant do


----------



## StrivinrPP

wangsfastfood said:


> Dr. Lee's kakao is thefacedental, same as his skype user name. Dr. Lee is amazing to deal with, you will like him. He's also very knowledgeable so tell him your condition, he will be very honest with what he can and cant do



Thank you so much! I definitely feel a lot more secure when the doctor is knowledgeable and honest about risks. I'll look into his kakao, this has been a huge help ^^


----------



## wangsfastfood

StrivinrPP said:


> Thank you so much! I definitely feel a lot more secure when the doctor is knowledgeable and honest about risks. I'll look into his kakao, this has been a huge help ^^



You can even ask to have a skype video meeting with him, I did that a few days ago and it was great. He answered all my questions and concerns, before we said bye he said we can always call again if I have any more questions.


----------



## mlydzz

Oh hi i'm surprised someone has the same issue I had years ago who also wants vline. I had facial paralysis on the right side of my face when I was very young and it went away on its own (I never went to a dr for that for reasons dont ask me why lol) but I still to this day have the secondary effects of them like not being able to smile normally as one side looks like it's more forced, got a droopier eyelid/eyebrow on that side, tense muscles bla bla all on that side only and I was also scared that having the surgery would trigger the paralysis and that it would come back but it didn't so I guess... I did let Dr Lee know I had it years ago too (im pretty sure he cannot fix it tho hes not a doctor that fixes this stuff?????????).

Prior to that I have researched a lot about this paralysis (Bells palsy) and no you can not correct it with facial surgery. It has nothing to do with your bones. It has to do with your nerves (and muscles I think). Go see another doctor in your country for it they might prescribe you with some anti inflammatory pills and stuff like that. You might be lucky if it goes away and you have no secondary effects like I did but the earlier the better pls go have a consultation with another doctor that knows about it. Also yes Dr Lee is experienced he is a maxillofacial surgeon too so that's why he performs double jaw surgeries and fixes people's bad dental and jaw positions and puts it back to its place.


----------



## StrivinrPP

mlydzz said:


> Oh hi i'm surprised someone has the same issue I had years ago who also wants vline. I had facial paralysis on the right side of my face when I was very young and it went away on its own (I never went to a dr for that for reasons dont ask me why lol) but I still to this day have the secondary effects of them like not being able to smile normally as one side looks like it's more forced, got a droopier eyelid/eyebrow on that side, tense muscles bla bla all on that side only and I was also scared that having the surgery would trigger the paralysis and that it would come back but it didn't so I guess... I did let Dr Lee know I had it years ago too (im pretty sure he cannot fix it tho hes not a doctor that fixes this stuff?????????).
> 
> Prior to that I have researched a lot about this paralysis (Bells palsy) and no you can not correct it with facial surgery. It has nothing to do with your bones. It has to do with your nerves (and muscles I think). Go see another doctor in your country for it they might prescribe you with some anti inflammatory pills and stuff like that. You might be lucky if it goes away and you have no secondary effects like I did but the earlier the better pls go have a consultation with another doctor that knows about it. Also yes Dr Lee is experienced he is a maxillofacial surgeon too so that's why he performs double jaw surgeries and fixes people's bad dental and jaw positions and puts it back to its place.




Thank you, it's so interesting how we had the same issue haha! I have the paralysis in the right side of my face as well lol.I checked out the face dental clinic and yea, it seems like Dr. Park wouldn't be able to do much about the paralysis. I still want facial contouring, but going to a doctor who would know if they can do something with my paralysis would be a good option! I think I will do that! You see, I've had it since I was young, and I don't know when or how I got it either. Maybe it was a birth defect? In any case, just like you I can move move that side just fine but it's weaker and droopier. Luckily it's small enough so that people don't really notice it, but I can't stand it and I've always wondered how my face would look like without it.. Hopefully it can be improved even though I've had it for so long~


----------



## mlydzz

StrivinrPP said:


> Thank you, it's so interesting how we had the same issue haha! I have the paralysis in the right side of my face as well lol.I checked out the face dental clinic and yea, it seems like Dr. Park wouldn't be able to do much about the paralysis. I still want facial contouring, but going to a doctor who would know if they can do something with my paralysis would be a good option! I think I will do that! You see, I've had it since I was young, and I don't know when or how I got it either. Maybe it was a birth defect? In any case, just like you I can move move that side just fine but it's weaker and droopier. Luckily it's small enough so that people don't really notice it, but I can't stand it and I've always wondered how my face would look like without it.. Hopefully it can be improved even though I've had it for so long~


Whos dr park? You mean dr lee? lol ugh i understand you SO MUCH. I mean i can move everything freely it's just that smiling is limited and everything else is just fine only my eyebrow/eyelid are a bit droopier than the left and that's about it. People dont notice it either but i cant stand it either but it's been such a long time that i guess i just put up with it. I dont know how I got the paralysis either and doctors dont know either. It was an out of the blue kind of thing, if you research the causes for it on the internet they give options but it's not certain. How long have you had it for? For me it's been like 10? Years already.  I was so worried about the surgery triggering the paralysis again that I even consulted online with doctors (on realself and on another site similar to it) and i think a couple told me not to do it but i still went and did it with my fingers crossed. Best of luck to you, bells palsy is unpredictable for sure. I've read about some people who got it again later in life and i really really REALLY hope it doesn't happen to me or to you because its a pain in the ass.


----------



## StrivinrPP

mlydzz said:


> Whos dr park? You mean dr lee? lol ugh i understand you SO MUCH. I mean i can move everything freely it's just that smiling is limited and everything else is just fine only my eyebrow/eyelid are a bit droopier than the left and that's about it. People dont notice it either but i cant stand it either but it's been such a long time that i guess i just put up with it. I dont know how I got the paralysis either and doctors dont know either. It was an out of the blue kind of thing, if you research the causes for it on the internet they give options but it's not certain. How long have you had it for? For me it's been like 10? Years already.  I was so worried about the surgery triggering the paralysis again that I even consulted online with doctors (on realself and on another site similar to it) and i think a couple told me not to do it but i still went and did it with my fingers crossed. Best of luck to you, bells palsy is unpredictable for sure. I've read about some people who got it again later in life and i really really REALLY hope it doesn't happen to me or to you because its a pain in the ass.



Oh yeah lmao I meant Dr. Lee. I feel like maybe I've had bells palsey my whole life? Sometimes it's hard to see in picks, but I definitely had it as a kid too.. Maybe I've had it since birth lol. I am just gonna hope for the best cuz I need this surgery hhhh. Once I went to the hospital to check if it was a paralysis (even tho I knew it was but my mom opposed against it lol) and yeppers it was. And when I asked if I can do anything about it the doctor just told me to live with it. I also asked if she could help me find out more and maybe how I got it but she just didn't want to investigate further sniff. So, I'll be going to another hospital next week maybe, and see if they can do more for me. I don't think I can get rid of it, but I want to know more about it for sure. 

I'm giving Dr. Lee a shot! I'm thinking about maybe doing some sort of facelift/fat grasp as well since maybe it can even out my face more? We'll see, I'll contact him on kakao! Thank u for your good wishes ㅜㅜ


----------



## mlydzz

StrivinrPP said:


> Oh yeah lmao I meant Dr. Lee. I feel like maybe I've had bells palsey my whole life? Sometimes it's hard to see in picks, but I definitely had it as a kid too.. Maybe I've had it since birth lol. I am just gonna hope for the best cuz I need this surgery hhhh. Once I went to the hospital to check if it was a paralysis (even tho I knew it was but my mom opposed against it lol) and yeppers it was. And when I asked if I can do anything about it the doctor just told me to live with it. I also asked if she could help me find out more and maybe how I got it but she just didn't want to investigate further sniff. So, I'll be going to another hospital next week maybe, and see if they can do more for me. I don't think I can get rid of it, but I want to know more about it for sure.
> 
> I'm giving Dr. Lee a shot! I'm thinking about maybe doing some sort of facelift/fat grasp as well since maybe it can even out my face more? We'll see, I'll contact him on kakao! Thank u for your good wishes ㅜㅜ



I mean i never went to a doctor for it. All I know about bells palsy was from studies and articles i read from the internet lol i once read this and i related to it so much that i've had it saved since:

"Synkinesis is the inability of the affect side to relax and to individually move some the small muscles of the face.  Typically symptoms of facial synkinesis are:

1)  Narrowing of eye on smiling
2)  Dimpling in chin
3)  Tightness in neck
4)  Asymmetry of smile
5)  Asymmetry of lower lip while talking
6)  Deeping of the smile line on one side
7)  Active tic on affect side

There is evidence that the motor tone of the muscles of facial expression feedback into the emotion centers of the brain and influence how we feel"

I did get a dimple from bells palsy too and yeah it's like really hard to get rid of it (side effects). You dont have active paralysis like you said, when you say you have it it means that you can NOT move that side of your face but you only have the side effects from it like i do and that means the paralysis stopped but it damaged your facial nerves. Do you have an uneven jaw/chin or just your cheeks?

I actually have no idea if it affected the growth of my facial bones on the affected area honestly. I've had it since i was so young that i can barely remember if i had a normal jaw and chin before bells palsy happened so..


----------



## StrivinrPP

mlydzz said:


> I mean i never went to a doctor for it. All I know about bells palsy was from studies and articles i read from the internet lol i once read this and i related to it so much that i've had it saved since:
> 
> "Synkinesis is the inability of the affect side to relax and to individually move some the small muscles of the face.  Typically symptoms of facial synkinesis are:
> 
> 1)  Narrowing of eye on smiling
> 2)  Dimpling in chin
> 3)  Tightness in neck
> 4)  Asymmetry of smile
> 5)  Asymmetry of lower lip while talking
> 6)  Deeping of the smile line on one side
> 7)  Active tic on affect side
> 
> There is evidence that the motor tone of the muscles of facial expression feedback into the emotion centers of the brain and influence how we feel"
> 
> I did get a dimple from bells palsy too and yeah it's like really hard to get rid of it (side effects). You dont have active paralysis like you said, when you say you have it it means that you can NOT move that side of your face but you only have the side effects from it like i do and that means the paralysis stopped but it damaged your facial nerves. Do you have an uneven jaw/chin or just your cheeks?
> 
> I actually have no idea if it affected the growth of my facial bones on the affected area honestly. I've had it since i was so young that i can barely remember if i had a normal jaw and chin before bells palsy happened so..



I actually do have a lil dip in my chin lol! It might be because of the bells palsy then? I've never thought about that before! On the normal side I have a smile-line but on the affected side, guess what? Yep, a dimple. My right affected cheek/chin is wider than the left side. Also a reason why I want to get fc! Not to meddle with the nerves at all, but to make everything at least a little more symmetrical.

I can smile but it's crooked. The thing is because of the sagginess on the right side of my face I always kinda,,, flex my facial muscles?? It sounds weird ik sksksks. But I kinda do that so that it will match the other side of my face better, it makes me look much more proportional. I wish I could fix at least the sagginess somehow because it's draining to have my face strained like that all the time. And if I ever get tics it's on that side, even though it doesn't happen that much. I can relate to all of those points. What annoys me is the asymmentry and how I'll never be able to get rid of it :/


----------



## mlydzz

StrivinrPP said:


> I actually do have a lil dip in my chin lol! It might be because of the bells palsy then? I've never thought about that before! On the normal side I have a smile-line but on the affected side, guess what? Yep, a dimple. My right affected cheek/chin is wider than the left side. Also a reason why I want to get fc! Not to meddle with the nerves at all, but to make everything at least a little more symmetrical.
> 
> I can smile but it's crooked. The thing is because of the sagginess on the right side of my face I always kinda,,, flex my facial muscles?? It sounds weird ik sksksks. But I kinda do that so that it will match the other side of my face better, it makes me look much more proportional. I wish I could fix at least the sagginess somehow because it's draining to have my face strained like that all the time. And if I ever get tics it's on that side, even though it doesn't happen that much. I can relate to all of those points. What annoys me is the asymmentry and how I'll never be able to get rid of it :/



I dont have a dip in my chin only a dimple so i cant tell you. I dont have all the symptoms i listed in that paragraph only a few of them. I dont get tics either. And actually my affected side is smaller than the other side! wow. I got the surgery to look more symmetrical too lol but i dont have sagging on the affected side even before surgery? what do you mean by sagging? the droopiness? I have a slight droopiness in eyebrow and eyelid plus side forehead looks and feels a bit smaller than the non affected area (i know it sounds weird) but i wouldnt consider it as sagging?

And dont worry. None of that sounds weird to me if i have experienced bells palsy so i completely understand, whatever works for you. I have my own way of trying to have a smile that looks symmetrical too. And i understand.. i will always have an asymmetry but nothing much i can do. when are you planning to get surgery?


----------



## StrivinrPP

mlydzz said:


> I dont have a dip in my chin only a dimple so i cant tell you. I dont have all the symptoms i listed in that paragraph only a few of them. I dont get tics either. And actually my affected side is smaller than the other side! wow. I got the surgery to look more symmetrical too lol but i dont have sagging on the affected side even before surgery? what do you mean by sagging? the droopiness? I have a slight droopiness in eyebrow and eyelid plus side forehead looks and feels a bit smaller than the non affected area (i know it sounds weird) but i wouldnt consider it as sagging?
> 
> And dont worry. None of that sounds weird to me if i have experienced bells palsy so i completely understand, whatever works for you. I have my own way of trying to have a smile that looks symmetrical too. Anst



I did wirte my last reply kinda weirdly lol. What I have in my chin is a dimple too, and with sagging I meant droopiness basically lmao. So your affected side was smaller than the other? That's interesting indeed! The thing is I've contacted Dr. Lee and sent him pictures as well. I told him I probably have bells palsey, but Dr. Lee doesn't think it's that? Because if it was bells palsey he said it would be more severe than my case. But he also mentioned that to be sure he'd have to check in person. He did still see asymmetry though, and thinks it might just be an imbalance of muscles. And if that's the case I think it's a good thing?? It should be, maybe it's treatable? Idk but anyway, he recommended me to do muscle-fat removal and v-line surgery to fix my issue. I've never heard of muscle-fat removal before so that's very interesting. And he also said that he maybe could "put muscle moves differently"?? Idk he worded himself real strangely right there so I'm confused with what he means. Maybe he's saying he can fix my dysfunctioning muscles heh?

And since I need to use some of the money my parents will give to me once I'm 18 I just had to ask my mom if she would be okay with this. She hates surgeries like this so it'll be hard to make her agree to all this haah ( ;w


----------



## mlydzz

StrivinrPP said:


> I did wirte my last reply kinda weirdly lol. What I have in my chin is a dimple too, and with sagging I meant droopiness basically lmao. So your affected side was smaller than the other? That's interesting indeed! The thing is I've contacted Dr. Lee and sent him pictures as well. I told him I probably have bells palsey, but Dr. Lee doesn't think it's that? Because if it was bells palsey he said it would be more severe than my case. But he also mentioned that to be sure he'd have to check in person. He did still see asymmetry though, and thinks it might just be an imbalance of muscles. And if that's the case I think it's a good thing?? It should be, maybe it's treatable? Idk but anyway, he recommended me to do muscle-fat removal and v-line surgery to fix my issue. I've never heard of muscle-fat removal before so that's very interesting. And he also said that he maybe could "put muscle moves differently"?? Idk he worded himself real strangely right there so I'm confused with what he means. Maybe he's saying he can fix my dysfunctioning muscles heh?
> 
> And since I need to use some of the money my parents will give to me once I'm 18 I just had to ask my mom if she would be okay with this. She hates surgeries like this so it'll be hard to make her agree to all this haah ( ;w


Yeah affected side is smaller than the other haha. And my droopiness is barely noticeable too but it is there. Omg ure so young! You dont have active bells palsy so you can move your face freely, its the after effects that you have. But i havent seen you in person so i wouldnt know lol wtf is muscle fat removal?!? Did he mean buccal fat removal or??? He never told me or suggested that to me WHAT. Maybe its because i never asked for suggestions so he didnt push that on me when i just asked to take fat out of my cheek or something ..... .lol if he does a surgery like that and if it works then im interested cuz i think i might going to korea in a year or so for another surgery and really want my cheeks to be the same size or something ): ask him what he meant by fixing ur muscles lmao


----------



## youlovefe

Has anyone traveled their alone & how was your experience? Do you have pictures?

Literally just don’t want to bring anyone, everyone I know is just very judge-mental, would much rather go alone

Thank you ❤️


----------



## Jessicala

I’m right know in Korea alone and getting surgery soon there 
I will update you


----------



## youlovefe

Jessicala said:


> I’m right know in Korea alone and getting surgery soon there
> I will update you


Thank you!


----------



## youlovefe

youlovefe said:


> Has anyone traveled their alone & how was your experience? Do you have pictures?
> 
> Literally just don’t want to bring anyone, everyone I know is just very judge-mental, would much rather go alone
> 
> Thank you ❤️




Also how long should I stay? Is 7 days okay? Or ever 5 (after surgury)


----------



## platypus123

Does anyone know why all the After pics of patients from The Face Dental show that they developed some kinda sagging/paunch under the chin? It looks really unsightly and does not look like an ideal result


----------



## deedeedee

platypus123 said:


> Does anyone know why all the After pics of patients from The Face Dental show that they developed some kinda sagging/paunch under the chin? It looks really unsightly and does not look like an ideal result


----------



## deedeedee

TFD doesnt photoshop their photos. Sagging is real. Dont let these doctors lie to you about it not happening. All bone reduction surgery will result in somsagging.


----------



## platypus123

deedeedee said:


> TFD doesnt photoshop their photos. Sagging is real. Dont let these doctors lie to you about it not happening. All bone reduction surgery will result in somsagging.


that's when i feel that EverM clinic is better than TFD, because EverM has lots of videos of the After results and you can see that there's no sagging.


----------



## deedeedee

When I use SnapChat videos, I don’t have any sagging either. Videos are misleading these days, too.  You will be very disappointed going into this think that there will be no sagging. Give it a year.


----------



## platypus123

deedeedee said:


> When I use SnapChat videos, I don’t have any sagging either. Videos are misleading these days, too.  You will be very disappointed going into this think that there will be no sagging. Give it a year.


oh damn. i see. thanks for the reality check. have you had any chin / jaw surgery?


----------



## platypus123

how much were you guys quoted for TFD? I was quoted 4.4-6.6KRW for v line, but i heard that for many it's just 4.4KRW.


----------



## allisade

platypus123 said:


> how much were you guys quoted for TFD? I was quoted 4.4-6.6KRW for v line, but i heard that for many it's just 4.4KRW.


how long did he take to reply? i want to get a quote from them but it’s kinda hard since i haven’t heard back after i sent pics lol


----------



## jksandra

allisade said:


> how long did he take to reply? i want to get a quote from them but it’s kinda hard since i haven’t heard back after i sent pics lol


What? That's weird, I talked to him yesterday and he sent me multiple messages at different times.. He also sent me a quote..


----------



## marshypeep

I am considering Dr. Lee myself. For some reason after I made a kakao account, it wouldn't let me log in (saying my email wasn't connected with an account). So I messaged him via Skype. Is he responsive to Skype at all or do I need to get my kakao account working?

Also I tried to send an email to the one listed on the site and it said the address wasn't valid?


----------



## jksandra

marshypeep said:


> I am considering Dr. Lee myself. For some reason after I made a kakao account, it wouldn't let me log in (saying my email wasn't connected with an account). So I messaged him via Skype. Is he responsive to Skype at all or do I need to get my kakao account working?
> 
> Also I tried to send an email to the one listed on the site and it said the address wasn't valid?


If you have facebook try contacting him on messenger! I got replies within minutes.


----------



## platypus123

jksandra said:


> If you have facebook try contacting him on messenger! I got replies within minutes.


Yup. Same here. Suggest you msg him using facebook messenger


----------



## jksandra

platypus123 said:


> how much were you guys quoted for TFD? I was quoted 4.4-6.6KRW for v line, but i heard that for many it's just 4.4KRW.


I was quoted 4.4-6.6 krw for genioplasty + jaw shaving, whick i guess is kind of similar to v line but not really? He also offered me to pay 1.0 krw more for liposuction. Hopefully going on a f2f consultation in November & maybe i'll get a more specific price then!


----------



## platypus123

jksandra said:


> I was quoted 4.4-6.6 krw for genioplasty + jaw shaving, whick i guess is kind of similar to v line but not really? He also offered me to pay 1.0 krw more for liposuction. Hopefully going on a f2f consultation in November & maybe i'll get a more specific price then!


Haha he said 1.0 krw for liposuction and muscle resection for me too (I'm doing v line chin).


----------



## marshypeep

platypus123 said:


> Yup. Same here. Suggest you msg him using facebook messenger


Darn, as soon as I saw these he actually replied on Skype. But after I sent my pictures, I got no response. I'm hoping he's just busy and I didn't scare him off with my face! I am considering making a facebook for easier communication but I feel bad spamming him in two places at once ToT


----------



## Lia_Heart

platypus123 said:


> that's when i feel that EverM clinic is better than TFD, because EverM has lots of videos of the After results and you can see that there's no sagging.


they probably got threadlift. tbh


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Lia_Heart said:


> they probably got threadlift. tbh


Or fillers


----------



## wishingstar

platypus123 said:


> Does anyone know why all the After pics of patients from The Face Dental show that they developed some kinda sagging/paunch under the chin? It looks really unsightly and does not look like an ideal result



That’s what I’m worried about, too. It sounds like some kind of acculift lipo or threadlift may be unavoidable for many people after jaw reduction or two jaw perhaps?

Has anyone here had two jaw or v line and not experienced double chin / too much fat and skin under the chin?  I’m curious how many have had to have follow up procedures as a result and would love to hear from those who have done it, too!


----------



## kevinator

platypus123 said:


> that's when i feel that EverM clinic is better than TFD, because EverM has lots of videos of the After results and you can see that there's no sagging.


Most likely filters + cherrypick. TFD provides the most objective before and afters imo


----------



## maybebaby1980

platypus123 said:


> Does anyone know why all the After pics of patients from The Face Dental show that they developed some kinda sagging/paunch under the chin? It looks really unsightly and does not look like an ideal result



The 'small pouch' you see under the jawline is present under ALL facial contouring results.

The only reason you can see it clearly on the face dental website is that they are the only korean clinic which don't photoshop photos or use any filters.  This is quite rare as most clinics photoshop it away. 

I am currently in Korea and I've met many facial contouring patients IN REAL LIFE and everyone has that little pouch. People usually have to do acculift or lipo after FC (which Dr Lee at the face dental offers).

If you dramatically cut your bones then you have to accept you'll have a tiny bit of sagging.

The fact the face dental don't photoshop their photos to show this is a testament to their honesty. 

I'm happy they show it.

The doctor offers you the option to do lipo while you're doing two jaw or v line with him if you are scared of sagging.


----------



## maybebaby1980

platypus123 said:


> that's when i feel that EverM clinic is better than TFD, because EverM has lots of videos of the After results and you can see that there's no sagging.



There is no clinic in Korea which can dramatically cut your jaw and give you 'no sagging' if a person has a dramatically cut jaw and 'no sagging' the video is likely using a filter (yes most videos are filtered now) OR the patient has done accu or thread lift.

Again, let it sink in. If you dramatically cut your jaw your skin will sag. So when you go to Korea budget for acculift or thread lifting because no doctor can prevent your skin sagging.

The face dental does not edit photos and as such you can see the little pouch. 

If you walk around Korea you'll see most women with the sharp v line have a small bit of sagging in real life.


----------



## maybebaby1980

wishingstar said:


> That’s what I’m worried about, too. It sounds like some kind of acculift lipo or threadlift may be unavoidable for many people after jaw reduction or two jaw perhaps?
> 
> Has anyone here had two jaw or v line and not experienced double chin / too much fat and skin under the chin?  I’m curious how many have had to have follow up procedures as a result and would love to hear from those who have done it, too!



Just add 1 million won on to your budget and get thread lifting or acculifting.

It is simply not realistic to expect to dramatically cut your jawline and expect the tissues which it supports not to go anywhere. 

Thread lift and acculift is cheap.


----------



## wishingstar

maybebaby1980 said:


> Just add 1 million won on to your budget and get thread lifting or acculifting.
> 
> It is simply not realistic to expect to dramatically cut your jawline and expect the tissues which it supports not to go anywhere.
> 
> Thread lift and acculift is cheap.



Hm cost isn’t the issue, but i read somewhere that thread lifting and acculift aren’t permanent...especially thread lifting, right? So it would need to be redone periodically? 
Also, I think acculift leaves visible scars under the chin if i heard correctly?

Would be great if someone who has had acculift or thread lifting in the chin / jaw area could weigh in and share expertise!


----------



## Madambutterfly89

A facelift after facial contouring after a year would prob be needed


----------



## krod2017

Yes you will have a little sagging. 
Thank god it didn’t age age me but I plan to do acculift soon


----------



## Barabashka

krod2017 said:


> Yes you will have a little sagging.
> Thank god it didn’t age age me but I plan to do acculift soon


Hi Krod,
Have you done any fc surgery? thats why u are planning for acculift? 

Anyone know can acculift be done in few days after the fc surgery?


----------



## krod2017

Barabashka said:


> Hi Krod,
> Have you done any fc surgery? thats why u are planning for acculift?
> 
> Anyone know can acculift be done in few days after the fc surgery?


Hi yes I had vline


----------



## asian_cosmetic

I do have the saggy under my chin after the double jaw surgery. Yes, I am going to have the liposuction surgery after my double jaw surgery. You can ask Dr. Lee at TFD to perform the double jaw surgery and liposuction at the same time. Also, I recommend to have the genioplasty if the doctor recommends it. Text me if you have quetsion


----------



## Madambutterfly89

krod2017 said:


> Yes you will have a little sagging.
> Thank god it didn’t age age me but I plan to do acculift soon



Acculift melts the fat right? Isn’t that risky?


----------



## konose

asian_cosmetic said:


> I do have the saggy under my chin after the double jaw surgery. Yes, I am going to have the liposuction surgery after my double jaw surgery. You can ask Dr. Lee at TFD to perform the double jaw surgery and liposuction at the same time. Also, I recommend to have the genioplasty if the doctor recommends it. Text me if you have quetsion


How can liposuction improve sagging skin? I understand if you have double chin and get liposuction but how about the loose skin? Acculift has laser that is said to tighten skin and that might help but how about the conservative liposuction? Which one tfd is offering?


----------



## asian_cosmetic

konose said:


> How can liposuction improve sagging skin? I understand if you have double chin and get liposuction but how about the loose skin? Acculift has laser that is said to tighten skin and that might help but how about the conservative liposuction? Which one tfd is offering?


That I am not sure as I understand, the laser will not last long


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Hello,

Does anyone know if the face dental have botch cases or unhappy patients with poor results?


----------



## Jessicala

Usually people are satisfied 
No botched case so far


----------



## DinSeoul

platypus123 said:


> Haha he said 1.0 krw for liposuction and muscle resection for me too (I'm doing v line chin).


Have you done surgical  muscle reduction there? I went there for buccal fat removal and I had a great experience. He also advised me on muscle reduction and I chose not to do it because I was too scared. My buccal fat removal was very easy so now I am considering muscle reduction too.


----------



## blasian

I had 2 jaw, vine and gemioplasty in 2015 at Face Dental clinic. The results have held up well and it improved my appearance. Back in 2015, I was quoted 9-10 million won. If you want good results, this is where to go.


----------



## DinSeoul

blasian said:


> I had 2 jaw, vine and gemioplasty in 2015 at Face Dental clinic. The results have held up well and it improved my appearance. Back in 2015, I was quoted 9-10 million won. If you want good results, this is where to go.


Thank you. I am pretty happy with them too.


----------



## DinSeoul

Can anyone please recommend a good skin care clinic in Seoul? My biggest concern is post-acne scars. I’ve had consultations at a couple of clinics but I am not convinced. I’d like to read more reviews from real people. Thank you


----------



## Tennaebruem

DinSeoul said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good skin care clinic in Seoul? My biggest concern is post-acne scars. I’ve had consultations at a couple of clinics but I am not convinced. I’d like to read more reviews from real people. Thank you


Start off by looking up jivaka care, looking at their services, then looking up the services they offer and the clinics they offer. Look up skin care clinics in purseforum, too. This thread is about TFD, not skincare.


----------



## jksandra

Probably getting my jaw done at TFD in march


----------



## Whenimalone

Probably gonna get mine done next year mmm


----------



## helloworld96

Whenimalone said:


> Probably gonna get mine done next year mmm


I’m also planning on saving up to have surgery done in SK next year and TFD is looking like the way to go for me at the moment. I’ve seen nothing but positive things said and it’s great to know that Dr Lee is an O&MF surgeon and that the clinic has an orthodontist and anaesthesiologist on-site. Haven’t made any contact with Dr Lee yet though. Will do so after scoping out photos of the look I’m hoping to achieve.



jksandra said:


> Probably getting my jaw done at TFD in march


That’s coming up quick! Please report back here how things go after! ☺️


----------



## jksandra

helloworld96 said:


> I’m also planning on saving up to have surgery done in SK next year and TFD is looking like the way to go for me at the moment. I’ve seen nothing but positive things said and it’s great to know that Dr Lee is an O&MF surgeon and that the clinic has an orthodontist and anaesthesiologist on-site. Haven’t made any contact with Dr Lee yet though. Will do so after scoping out photos of the look I’m hoping to achieve.
> 
> 
> That’s coming up quick! Please report back here how things go after! ☺️


Haha, i cancelled the trip cause of the virus.. Most likely going next year, maybe fall this year if everything has calmed down by then.


----------



## Girlsincalifornia

Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.


----------



## Girlsincalifornia

Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.


----------



## Girlsincalifornia

Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.


----------



## Cloudpoud

I've heard a lot about this hospital, both good and bad... I think it's better to visit them and some other hospitals, so you have more options to compare


----------



## watermelon119

they are good enough as far as I know, but I’d also recommend you to contact few other places whose surgeons are good and famous for FC, like ID or Regen’s Dr.Oh. Those have quite enough positive reviews to make a choice.


----------



## eanez2607

Is Dr. Oh an oral and maxillofacial surgeon? Also, I feel like I saw a negative thread here on TFD but it seems to have vanished lol. If anyone knows of bad experiences with TFD, if you could DM me. Thanks!


----------



## Girlsincalifornia

eanez2607 said:


> Is Dr. Oh an oral and maxillofacial surgeon? Also, I feel like I saw a negative thread here on TFD but it seems to have vanished lol. If anyone knows of bad experiences with TFD, if you could DM me. Thanks!


Me too please!


----------



## Enlighten99

Stay away from dr oh he is not an oral and
Maxillofacial surgeon and he botched my whole face
He moved my jaws way too back and I have serious medical conditions now and need a revision 
He doesn’t even follow up Suyen has ignored me for 3 weeks now since I asked for my operative and consent forms


----------



## pauble

Hoping to visit TFD early next year... virus stuff wont be fixed by then but I know SKoreas been really on top of things. Itd be nice to hit that sweet spot where the risks arent too high but the airfare is still cheap


----------



## blasian

Girlsincalifornia said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.



I have written reviews about them, even recently. Perhaps searching the forum you will find more reviews.


----------



## Puppycat

Does he do SARPE surgery?


----------



## Botchedbyfresh

Girlsincalifornia said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.


If u are scared, don’t do it, follow your gut instinct


----------



## Areti77

Girlsincalifornia said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.



So, did you go after all? If yes, how was your experience?


----------



## muffinkid

has anyone had  mini vline *only* at the face dental? would love to hear about the recovery process!


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

im starting a group kakao for people who are interested in going to TFD PM me if u want to be added!


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Cloudpoud said:


> I've heard a lot about this hospital, both good and bad... I think it's better to visit them and some other hospitals, so you have more options to compare



what bad did you hear about face dental??


----------



## gmcnm19

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> im starting a group kakao for people who are interested in going to TFD PM me if u want to be added!


I think there's already a TFD group. Joined it before, when I was researching.


----------



## andyyyy37

That applies to literally every clinic though hehe, they all have a lot of good and bad


----------



## Loopdigga

They seem like a good choice


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

do u know how i can join it? i couldnt find thats why i wanted to start my own


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

gmcnm19 said:


> I think there's already a TFD group. Joined it before, when I was researching.



do u know how i can join it? i couldnt find thats why i wanted to start my own


----------



## Ellegiselle7

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> im starting a group kakao for people who are interested in going to TFD PM me if u want to be added!


Can i please join too?


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Ellegiselle7 said:


> Can i please join too?


PM me


----------



## rhunapo886

gmcnm19 said:


> I think there's already a TFD group. Joined it before, when I was researching.


Hi how can I be added please


----------



## rhunapo886

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> im starting a group kakao for people who are interested in going to TFD PM me if u want to be added!


Can I join please


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

rhunapo886 said:


> Can I join please



PM Me


----------



## bonbon739

Girlsincalifornia said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.


 
I am also planning the exact sam thing. Are you going alone? If you want to go with someone or in a group (heard you can get a discount like this) then let me know


----------



## kellymarvela

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> im starting a group kakao for people who are interested in going to TFD PM me if u want to be added!



add mee i wanttt


----------



## alicia K

Deleted


----------



## rhunapo886

kellymarvela said:


> add mee i wanttt


please add me


----------



## okkiee

I think they’re a good choice for 2 jaw surgery. But I heard various reviews about their FC, from good to bad.


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

anyone who wants to be added needs to send me a PM with your kakao ID i cant add you just by you saying "Add me" lol


----------



## saljuu12

I think almost all hospital have the good and bad reviews, so it's better to visit to hospital to see a surgeon in person and make a judgment. I personally recommend having enough consultation with many hospital whether the hospital's reputation is good or bad..


----------



## jennyynlee

blasian said:


> I had 2 jaw, vine and gemioplasty in 2015 at Face Dental clinic. The results have held up well and it improved my appearance. Back in 2015, I was quoted 9-10 million won. If you want good results, this is where to go.


 Hi  do you mind me asking what age you had these procedures done? Feel free to PM me  I want to see if I would get alot sagging depending on my age. Ty


----------



## Pakune

I don’t recommend tfd


----------



## alicia K

Pakune said:


> I don’t recommend tfd


How come ? From everything online dr lee sounded amazing I've been wanting to get a genioplasty...


----------



## alicia K

jksandra said:


> Probably getting my jaw done at TFD in march


Girl ! Let me know how it goes I've been wanting to g t a genioplasty there


----------



## Pakune

alicia K said:


> How come ? From everything online dr lee sounded amazing I've been wanting to get a genioplasty...


Old reviews but recent ones are not the same.. some girls had a bad experience there and I’m part of them lol


----------



## alicia K

Pakune said:


> Old reviews but recent ones are not the same.. some girls had a bad experience there and I’m part of them lol


Oh god :/ this is so disheartening... where do you suggest going for a genio?


----------



## Pakune

alicia K said:


> Oh god :/ this is so disheartening... where do you suggest going for a genio?


Try Eudental maybe but I’m not sure


----------



## alicia K

Pakune said:


> Try Eudental maybe but I’m not sure


Would you be willing to exchange igs? Or message? I was about to go to them like I'm one inch away from depositing


----------



## emilylees

I don't recommend the face dental either.


----------



## alicia K

emilylees said:


> I don't recommend the face dental either.


Hey how come ? Could we exchange info so I can ask you more about it ? Purseforum has such a weird set up, a couple of people on reddit are planning on going as well and I thought he had a great rep?


----------



## emilylees

alicia K said:


> Hey how come ? Could we exchange info so I can ask you more about it ? Purseforum has such a weird set up, a couple of people on reddit are planning on going as well and I thought he had a great rep?


PM me


----------



## alicia K

emilylees said:


> PM me


Hey by pm you mean message right ? I just did. Sry I'm so bad at purseforums


----------



## alicia K

eanez2607 said:


> Is Dr. Oh an oral and maxillofacial surgeon? Also, I feel like I saw a negative thread here on TFD but it seems to have vanished lol. If anyone knows of bad experiences with TFD, if you could DM me. Thanks!


Dr oh is a total botched- he literally got his license suspended steer clear


----------



## Pakune

Dr lee is too busy now and doesn’t care about results and expectations from patients anymore.. I’m totally disappointed


----------



## alicia K

Pakune said:


> Dr lee is too busy now and doesn’t care about results and expectations from patients anymore.. I’m totally disappointed


Ugh this is so disheartening , once someone gets a reputation for being reputable they get too busy and slack off


----------



## Pakune

alicia K said:


> Ugh this is so disheartening , once someone gets a reputation for being reputable they get too busy and slack off


Yes I’m so sad I didn’t go to him when he was less famous and busy


----------



## alistocat

I think in terms of safety it’s a very good choice, and for price too. The doctor is competent and the aftercare is good. But just make sure to be VERY clear about the result that you want with him, as I didn’t really know at the time and kinda let him do his thing and he cut my chin too short for my liking. But my jawline and cheekbones look great


----------



## bbluesound

okkiee said:


> I think they’re a good choice for 2 jaw surgery. But I heard various reviews about their FC, from good to bad.


I had DJS and genio from TFD and I was botched. I do not recommend Dr. Lee for any kind of surgery. They even managed to give me a crooked genio.


----------



## emilylees

I do not recommend the face dental. Dr. Lee has botched too many people recently.


----------



## pockyaf

Their finance lady is a shark. She'll full court press and tried to get you to put a deposit down the very first day, and makes it's difficult to get a return


----------



## emilylees

pockyaf said:


> Their finance lady is a shark. She'll full court press and tried to get you to put a deposit down the very first day, and makes it's difficult to get a return


They botched my friend's face from double jaw surgery. Not worth it. The face dental is going downhill


----------



## gmcnm19

pockyaf said:


> Their finance lady is a shark. She'll full court press and tried to get you to put a deposit down the very first day, and makes it's difficult to get a return


I experienced this with her too. My first trip for consultation was 2 days, I told all clinics that I'm visiting a few other clinics before deciding and will send them the deposit once I got back to my country and decide. All other clinics had no problem with it but she was all like "depositing by cash will be better, you can comeback tomorrow for the deposit" blah blah blah (i visited them on the 1st day). Didn't like her at all, yet I still ended up sending them the deposit when I got back to my country. It was 2 - 3 months before my surgery. I changed my mind the next day and suddenly it's so hard to even contact them. Had to ask for Korean friend's help to get back the deposit and it took weeks. They only replied when we talked about filing complaints and contacting free government resources available for consumer and tourist etc. Not sure if it was her or Dr Lee replying to the messages, but it was not a pleasant experience at all.


----------



## dinoca

Tuckermapocker said:


> I think in terms of safety it’s a very good choice, and for price too. The doctor is competent and the aftercare is good. But just make sure to be VERY clear about the result that you want with him, as I didn’t really know at the time and kinda let him do his thing and he cut my chin too short for my liking. But my jawline and cheekbones look great


When did you get your procedures done there? And what was your chin surgery?


----------



## alistocat

dinoca said:


> When did you get your procedures done there? And what was your chin surgery?


I got in done in May 2019 and it was genio (he cut the chin)


----------



## blahblahpp

Just got done with my surgery with dr Lee 3 days ago...... I love the result already even tho I’m super swollen


----------



## dinogoesrawrrawr

blahblahpp said:


> Just got done with my surgery with dr Lee 3 days ago...... I love the result already even tho I’m super swollen


Would you share your results with us please? Its hard to find good before after photos for facial contouring that are not edited (for some reason everyone seems to add filters to their after photos and I find that misleading). Which kind of facial contouring surgeries did you have done at TFC?


----------



## blahblahpp

dinogoesrawrrawr said:


> Would you share your results with us please? Its hard to find good before after photos for facial contouring that are not edited (for some reason everyone seems to add filters to their after photos and I find that misleading). Which kind of facial contouring surgeries did you have done at TFC?



I don’t want to share it on a public site, but pm me your Line if you have one. I can send a pic to you individually. 
I got zygoma reduction; however, it’s quite different from most of the ppl who got the same surgery. I had broken zygoma due to previous surgeries so dr Lee had to do a bone grafting from my jawlines in order to reconstruct my zygoma. In my case, it’s more complicated than those who got a regular zygoma reduction. I’d been told by a few other clinics that my face is not reconstructable but dr Lee made it!!!!


----------



## blahblahpp

dinogoesrawrrawr said:


> Would you share your results with us please? Its hard to find good before after photos for facial contouring that are not edited (for some reason everyone seems to add filters to their after photos and I find that misleading). Which kind of facial contouring surgeries did you have done at TFC?



Or pm me your Kakao ID. Just figured out how to use it loll


----------



## jennyynlee

Tuckermapocker said:


> I got in done in May 2019 and it was genio (he cut the chin)


 Hi  did you get your procedures done at TFD? if yes, what kind of procedures? ty


----------



## Wannabe29

Wow this is shocked I was scheduled to go to Dr. Lee for 2 jaw and Vline.  What other clinics are good to consider I got a quote from Idea 13krw and that is too pricey.


----------



## Pakune

Wannabe29 said:


> Wow this is shocked I was scheduled to go to Dr. Lee for 2 jaw and Vline.  What other clinics are good to consider I got a quote from Idea 13krw and that is too pricey.


Eudental 
Zeahdental 
EverM


----------



## alistocat

jennyynlee said:


> Hi  did you get your procedures done at TFD? if yes, what kind of procedures? ty


Yes I got full face contour there


----------



## Tremere

Pakune said:


> Eudental
> Zeahdental
> EverM



Those three are going to cost more then double what TFD quoted her.


----------



## jennyynlee

Tuckermapocker said:


> Yes I got full face contour there


Any chance you did double jaw surgery as well? How was the pain when you recovered if you did all the procedures together?  you can PM me as well haha tyyy


----------



## wispie

Tremere said:


> Those three are going to cost more then double what TFD quoted her.


I was recently quoted 11 mil krw for vline only at EU dental. Yes it's pricey, but this is such an invasive surgery, I would rather pay a premium to go to places w great results. EverM and TFD are still on my list, but I'm wary of TFD right now because I see a lot of people saying they got botched there. Still waiting on EverM to give me prices, I'll update when I get them.


----------



## alistocat

jennyynlee said:


> Any chance you did double jaw surgery as well? How was the pain when you recovered if you did all the procedures together?  you can PM me as well haha tyyy


Oh I only did vline and zygoma! Recovery was tough, but not as bad as you'd think


----------



## Pakune

Tremere said:


> Those three are going to cost more then double what TFD quoted her.


Yes but a cheaper clinic is cheap for a reason lol


----------



## alicia K

Who did you end up going to? TFD was my go to


gmcnm19 said:


> I experienced this with her too. My first trip for consultation was 2 days, I told all clinics that I'm visiting a few other clinics before deciding and will send them the deposit once I got back to my country and decide. All other clinics had no problem with it but she was all like "depositing by cash will be better, you can comeback tomorrow for the deposit" blah blah blah (i visited them on the 1st day). Didn't like her at all, yet I still ended up sending them the deposit when I got back to my country. It was 2 - 3 months before my surgery. I changed my mind the next day and suddenly it's so hard to even contact them. Had to ask for Korean friend's help to get back the deposit and it took weeks. They only replied when we talked about filing complaints and contacting free government resources available for consumer and tourist etc. Not sure if it was her or Dr Lee replying to the messages, but it was not a pleasant experience at all.


Who did you end up going to? I was set on TFD but not anymore


----------



## gmcnm19

alicia K said:


> Who did you end up going to? TFD was my go to
> 
> Who did you end up going to? I was set on TFD but not anymore


I ended up going to EU



wispie said:


> I was recently quoted 11 mil krw for vline only at EU dental. Yes it's pricey, but this is such an invasive surgery, I would rather pay a premium to go to places w great results. EverM and TFD are still on my list, but I'm wary of TFD right now because I see a lot of people saying they got botched there. Still waiting on EverM to give me prices, I'll update when I get them.


Did you try to negotiate? I paid 12m for vline + zygoma. but it was Jan/2020. If they can't lower the price, ask for some extra services like free airport pickup/dropoff


----------



## ruruna

Girlsincalifornia said:


> Hello everyone! I'm planning on visiting Korea to get double jaw surgery and v-line and I've almost decided to go to the Face dental.does anyone have any personal experience or reviews?i would deeply appreciate it because this clinic seems legit but at the same time I'm really scared.



Hi, I'm new to this forum, just wanted to reply to this post. I'm in the US but was interested in going to the Face Dental in the future for double jaw, vline, and genioplasty( I think). I've already had a consultation with him and didn't really get a bad feeling from him. I had seen some of his posts on Instagram and some of the recent ones looked really good.I even saw some African women that had amazing results on there.  After reading this, I'm kind of shocked,disappointed and not sure where I would look in Korea now...


----------



## gmcnm19

ruruna said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, just wanted to reply to this post. I'm in the US but was interested in going to the Face Dental in the future for double jaw, vline, and genioplasty( I think). I've already had a consultation with him and didn't really get a bad feeling from him. I had seen some of his posts on Instagram and some of the recent ones looked really good.I even saw some African women that had amazing results on there.  After reading this, I'm kind of shocked,disappointed and not sure where I would look in Korea now...


Dr Lee also gave me a good impression when I talked to him last winter. I just didn't like his staff (the finance lady) and how their clinic works. And now recent patients seem to be having problems due to the same thing. When I did my research, people liked how it was kinda a "one man clinic" but I personally felt like I need an entire team to support me with everything and the doctor should only focus on surgery and surgery-related consultation.


----------



## ruruna

gmcnm19 said:


> Dr Lee also gave me a good impression when I talked to him last winter. I just didn't like his staff (the finance lady) and how their clinic works. And now recent patients seem to be having problems due to the same thing. When I did my research, people liked how it was kinda a "one man clinic" but I personally felt like I need an entire team to support me with everything and the doctor should only focus on surgery and surgery-related consultation.


 I didn't really know about the finance thing that was going on or the finance lady. Now that you mention it though one thing I do remember is when I asked for a total, accurate and completely final price quote I was told "around" a certain amount, which I kind of was confused about. I did notice that though there were alot of good instagram pics it looks like there haven't been any updates for some time, so with what others have been saying I wonder whats been going on?


----------



## liina89

I had DJS in The Face Dental Clinic 3 months ago. I started the braces treatment there and in my opinion they are cooperating with each other really good (orthodontist and dr. Lee), at least compared to my own country where the surgeon doesn't even meet you before the surgery room. For me this was perfect, small cooperative clinic. Im very happy with my results and at the moment Im continuing braces treatment in my own country. I have a beautiful jaw line, chin and teeth that are in line and in correct place, finally I dont have to hide photos of myself  Im still learning to eat, but every week the progress is better and better. Recovery from DJS is definitely not easy, but its doable. The overall experience in the clinic was positive, especially the after-surgery care. I was also happy about the fixed price, no additional appointment costs or ward costs. Maybe it is worth mentioning that I chose TFD based on the surgical plan made by dr Lee and also the overall experience of the first consultation (face to face in the clinic), not based on reviews that make me doubt if its spam or not.

I don't feel comfortable posting my own photos on internet, but please if you consider DJS in TFD, feel free to write me on Kakao (ID: Liina89) and I can share more about my experience and the before-after photos!


----------



## ruruna

liina89 said:


> I had DJS in The Face Dental Clinic 3 months ago. I started the braces treatment there and in my opinion they are cooperating with each other really good (orthodontist and dr. Lee), at least compared to my own country where the surgeon doesn't even meet you before the surgery room. For me this was perfect, small cooperative clinic. Im very happy with my results and at the moment Im continuing braces treatment in my own country. I have a beautiful jaw line, chin and teeth that are in line and in correct place, finally I dont have to hide photos of myself  Im still learning to eat, but every week the progress is better and better. Recovery from DJS is definitely not easy, but its doable. The overall experience in the clinic was positive, especially the after-surgery care. I was also happy about the fixed price, no additional appointment costs or ward costs. Maybe it is worth mentioning that I chose TFD based on the surgical plan made by dr Lee and also the overall experience of the first consultation (face to face in the clinic), not based on reviews that make me doubt if its spam or not.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable posting my own photos on internet, but please if you consider DJS in TFD, feel free to write me on Kakao (ID: Liina89) and I can share more about my experience and the before-after photos!


Hi thank you so much for reaching out to me. That sound pretty much what I wanted to get done. I plan on getting braces first and then seeing if I need to get more work done, and then go with TFD. Though I'm not sure what the more recent patients experiences have been, there have been black women that have flew out to him to get work done and with amazing results and I imagined working with the orthodontist and communication has to help. From the work I've seen in the US, I still am leaning towards getting surgery done in south korea, it seems that its more common and the work is a better job, as well as less expensive. Thank you, I will message you


----------



## Pakune

liina89 said:


> I had DJS in The Face Dental Clinic 3 months ago. I started the braces treatment there and in my opinion they are cooperating with each other really good (orthodontist and dr. Lee), at least compared to my own country where the surgeon doesn't even meet you before the surgery room. For me this was perfect, small cooperative clinic. Im very happy with my results and at the moment Im continuing braces treatment in my own country. I have a beautiful jaw line, chin and teeth that are in line and in correct place, finally I dont have to hide photos of myself  Im still learning to eat, but every week the progress is better and better. Recovery from DJS is definitely not easy, but its doable. The overall experience in the clinic was positive, especially the after-surgery care. I was also happy about the fixed price, no additional appointment costs or ward costs. Maybe it is worth mentioning that I chose TFD based on the surgical plan made by dr Lee and also the overall experience of the first consultation (face to face in the clinic), not based on reviews that make me doubt if its spam or not.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable posting my own photos on internet, but please if you consider DJS in TFD, feel free to write me on Kakao (ID: Liina89) and I can share more about my experience and the before-after photos!


You started braces at tfd but don’t leave in Korea ?


----------



## ruruna

Pakune said:


> You started braces at tfd but don’t leave in Korea ?


Oh, no I haven't started braces yet but will most likely do them in the US and am considering trying to get my orthodontist to work with tfd


----------



## emilylees

a


----------



## des07

blahblahpp said:


> I don’t want to share it on a public site, but pm me your Line if you have one. I can send a pic to you individually.
> I got zygoma reduction; however, it’s quite different from most of the ppl who got the same surgery. I had broken zygoma due to previou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahblahpp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or pm me your Kakao ID. Just figured out how to use it loll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you help me i got botched on first DJS i need gelp for revision?
Click to expand...


----------



## des07

gmcnm19 said:


> I think there's already a TFD group. Joined it before, when I was researching.


Can u add me in kakao


----------



## des07

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> anyone who wants to be added needs to send me a PM with your kakao ID i cant add you just by you saying "Add me" lol


Can you add me des


----------



## ianazhary

yahyahh said:


> How was your experience? What type of surgery did you get?


Im still saving money for this clinic, but i kinda got mixed reviews so im considering


----------



## Jessicala

Hey guys here is my review about tfd
I have been badly botched there..






						The face dental (tfd) ruined my face and my life, don’t go there.
					

Hello, I make this post to encourage people not getting DJS at the face Dental (dr Joongkyou Lee’s dental clinic) Tfd was popular before, and I went there to get djs because of that. I got the surgery some years ago now, and I finally decided to make a review. i have to get revision now and it’s...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Mariellabella

I can only confirm that TFD is a clinic I would not recommend. The doctor is nice, but beware when things go wrong, you will see a different face of him and it won't be nice at all. 
He is not a bad person, but IMO he isn't the smartest one in the pod if you know what I mean. I had a very bad experience there and do not trust these people any longer. I can't go into all the details, but it was similar to Jessicalala...traumatizing and very stressful


----------



## Jessicala

Mariellabella said:


> I can only confirm that TFD is a clinic I would not recommend. The doctor is nice, but beware when things go wrong, you will see a different face of him and it won't be nice at all.
> He is not a bad person, but IMO he isn't the smartest one in the pod if you know what I mean. I had a very bad experience there and do not trust these people any longer. I can't go into all the details, but it was similar to Jessicalala...traumatizing and very stressful


Sorry for your experience…
I’m glad other people tell the truth about him because he seems very nice and professional at first hand.
But when you ask to stay one more night at hospital because you are sick and he refuse…. You can see his real face.

Also when you tell him that you are not satisfied from your surgery and he ignore you….
This is his real face

Just don’t go there… he will mess your face for sure.


----------

